# First show of the year - medium level champions!



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

This past weekend was the first EC Gold show of the year, there were almost 90 horses entered.
I did second level with my boy for the first time and also did the dressage seat equitation classes.
We ended up with 67% in second level test 2 (2nd place), 65% in second level test 3 (1st place) and a 62% in test 4 (1st place). In both the DSE classes I got a 72%.
I was really happy, and the judges loved my horse. I won the DSE Adult Amatuer championship, and then my horse and I were the Medium level member champions. So we beat all of the club members in second, third and fourth levels combined and got a pretty cooler! I am really excited to bath my horse so I can use it now 
My coach was really happy with the results too, she agreed with me that my mark for test three should have been higher, but I won the class and most of the horses/riders had competed at second level the year previous. 
Looking forward to a summer of training and a few more shows!
(I don't have pictures because the lady that was supposed to be getting a show photographer forgot)


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow- great job! I recently did a dressage test and got a 54%- we did horribly. 72% is amazing! Good job- that is so cool.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job!!! I remember taking three Dressage lessons with my mare before I moved barns and OMG I was always sore the next day that is hard work! lol


----------

